# Strange... and challenging problem for MacHeads



## TestaOn (Jun 16, 2004)

PowerMac G4 450 MHz  OS 9.2.2

While running Norton Disk Doctor, I encountered a major problem that Norton intended to fix.  After working a bit, the alert came that Norton could no longer fix the problem due to an error and asked to quit the application.  As I examined  the results, apparently Disk Doctor created a file on my desktop that was the size of the remaining disk space (over 13 GB).  When I try to trash the file I get an error that says 'Can't be deleted because error Type-127 occurred.'

Any suggestions other than a clean install?

Thanks.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi TestaOn and welcome to the forum.
I gotta admit I never worked with OS 9.2.x, but if you have probs deleting a certain file, I got an idea: open your terminal, call the directory where that file is located and remove the file using 'rm'. Hope this will work


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Hm, there is no terminal in OS 9 ... However, you can try to move the file to the trash and then try to Force Empty the Trash. That might just work.


----------



## kalantna (Jun 17, 2004)

TestaOn,

Did you boot off the Norton Utilities CD when you performed your disk doctor? If not try that by having the CD in your tray and restart while holding down the "C" key. Run Disk Doctor from there. You might even be able to erase that 13 GB file.


----------



## TestaOn (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Force Empty hasn't worked although I try it every once in a while hoping that it might (much like pressing the elevator button over and over hoping that it may influence the actual elevator.)  I don't recall if I ran disk doctor from the disk that time (it has been months) but I usually do.  I'll try that.

Supposing I don't have success and I decide to upgrade to Panther (which may be inevitable)...

Must I perform a clean install with OS9 prior to installing Panther, or may I simply install Panther with a clean install?

Thanks again,
Patrick (TestaOn)


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 17, 2004)

I haven't used 9 in such a long time... but in get info anyway to change some of the properties, filename or extension. Have you tried deleting a few mbs and then trying to trash again...there is always resedit


----------



## bobw (Jun 17, 2004)

Basically, you hard disk is screwed up. You may be able to use DiskWarrior to build a new directory, but most likely will have to reformat.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 17, 2004)

What is in that folder/file? Have you restarted the computer and did a desktop rebuild?  Before reformating, try that first. 

Restart the computer, immediately hold down the option and the apple key. Continue to hold down those two keys until you get a dialog box asking if you wish to do a desktop rebuild. This will come up after the extensions load at the bottom of the screen. Release the keys when that dialog box comes up, then click on the okay button. 
When that is done, try to empty the trash.

If you want to upgrade to OS X, first check to make sure you can get all the programs you want to use for OS X. If you have a scanner, you may want to check for an OS X driver or see if VueScan will work. The VueScan web site lists the supported models. 

If you want/need to use OS 9 programs, you need to keep OS 9. You can install X along side 9(9 & 10 installed on the same drive), but first, you need to make sure your hard drive is in top shape.  Use the OS 9 CD to boot up the computer (insert CD, restart, hold down C key)... then go to the Utilities folder of the CD and run Disk First Aid.  Have it repair any problems. 
- You should do the same with Norton. Boot from the Cd to repair the hard drive. Never run Norton from the start up hard drive.  And use Norton for 9 only.  Disk Warrior or Drive 10 is recommended for OS X.


----------



## TestaOn (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks, Cheryl and others as well.  I have tried to rebuild the desktop to no avail.  I've tried to wipe the file with Norton and I get a Can't Continue error and the only effect was that it's filename was wiped.  I've tried renaming it.  There's no extension.  The initial name was a string of numbers and letters (i.e. 3gr56jskl)  So, I am preparing to reformat, backing up important documents, etc.  After reformatting, I will run the utilities you've mentioned.  This I've done before when I acquired the computer.  I don't have the original OS9 disk, but luckily I am still in contact with the original owner and I'll be knocking on his door today.

As far as the software, I pretty sure I am all set with OSX updates, save one.  I run ProTools software which I know does not run on OSX nor does it have a patch (DigiDesign is still working on the new software), so I will need to run OS9 simultaneously; hopefully that won't pose any problems.  I think I've read that OS9.2.2 is best for OSX users, so I will update up to that.

One last question before I proceed, (and I'll figure this out if no one answers before I'm offline)... I'll need to upgrade Norton Utilities (which I'll go buy today) for OSX, but do I need to run my current Norton on the OS9 part of the harddrive or will the new Norton take care of the whole harddrive?

Thanks for being generous with your experience, all!

Peace~
~Patrick


----------



## bobw (Jun 18, 2004)

DON'T BUY NORTON'S - unless you won't be putting OS X on your drive. No way to tell for sure, but Norton's could be behind your problems. Symantec is no longer continuing support for Norton Utilities or System Works for Macs.

Invest your money in TechTool Pro.

I wouldn't run Norton's on any drive that also had OS X installed.

As I said above, error -127 basically means your hard drive is screwed. Using Norton's after you reformat, could bring back to this same situation.

You've been warned, don't make me send Steve over there


----------



## TestaOn (Jun 18, 2004)

Alright.  OK, Bob.  Thanks for clearing up error-127.  That wasn't clear before.  I do have an older version of TechTool Pro... maybe I can upgrade.  Otherwise, I'm off to patronize yet another retail conglomerate I don't necessarily want to patronize.  Since the advent of the Internet and its subsequent commercialization, I cound conceivably refer to all huge retail outlets as "convenience stores", since the only time I use them is in a pinch.  Then again, now that I think about it, I'm pretty much highly inconvenienced with uninformed customer service, price discrepencies and disorganized stock once I get there.  Maybe a moniker like "inconvenience stores" is more applicable.

btw... sweet photo, cowboy

Peace~


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 26, 2004)

If you are running OS 9, you shouldn't have a version later than 9.1 because 9.2.2 is designed to go with OS X as it's "Classic" environment. That might be why Norton couldn't recognize it and screwed up your drive.


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2004)

9.2.1 is the latest version to run on it's own. 9.2.2 only if running as Classic in OS X.


----------

